# New to the show circle



## thorson (Aug 15, 2013)

so I grew up with horses all my life. riding with my parents well before I could walk. but we never did much showing. I never showed at the fairs or any such the thing but I have always wanted to try. my horse Bentley and I are pretty much two peas in a pod and he will do what I ask of him so I figured this summer I wanted to give a few local shows a try. so what do you all think would be a good and fun way to start. Bentley and I both know there is no way on this earth we are going to win and we are totally cool with that. we just want the experience. so any suggestions? he can be as calm as a pleasure or as excited as a gamer so either are an option.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

thorson said:


> so I grew up with horses all my life. riding with my parents well before I could walk. but we never did much showing. I never showed at the fairs or any such the thing but I have always wanted to try. my horse Bentley and I are pretty much two peas in a pod and he will do what I ask of him so I figured this summer I wanted to give a few local shows a try. so what do you all think would be a good and fun way to start. Bentley and I both know there is no way on this earth we are going to win and we are totally cool with that. we just want the experience. so any suggestions? he can be as calm as a pleasure or as excited as a gamer so either are an option.




One way to start is to take him to some shows just to get used to the atmosphere at shows. And you can watch the classes you might be interested in to see the style of showing, gaits, tack and attire for those classes. Talk to riders and ask them questions. Take pictures of what interests you, and go from there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

